# Built some cable stakes today.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I put a few together today. I am goin to try them out this evening.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

They turned out pretty good eh? What do you use to drive them into the ground?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great work!

I own some that look a lot like that but they are not homemade. Cant even remember where I got them to be honest. Mine came with a driving rod that was machined down to fit inside the stake while still resting on the outside of rim of it.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I welded up a rod with a H handle and a big nut on top to hit and drive with. I put cables on some this evening for raccoon sets. I used 7/16 cable. I am goin to get some 3/32 cable for cats & yotes. I used one today on a set and it worked out great. I used a 20" cable on it. I'll take some more pics in the morning and post them of the handle. I used 3/4" X 1/2" tubing for the stakes. Thin 1/2" rod turned down 1 1/2" for the driver.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is some pics of the driver I made and the stake. I use one today to see how good they hold . I used a 20" cable. I drove it in around 18" and pulled up. About 2" pulled out and it stopped. I pulled and jarked with every thing I had and could not move it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You should have no trouble using those. They are a little large than mine so they should hold a bear too







. I like them better than pogos.

It is amazing how well they work. Watch out for sand or mud.

Good luck


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Father in law uses Washer stakes, They work Great! He uses about a inch and a half flat washer Bent at 90 Degrees about a third of the way across it and Drills a hole in the one third and attaches aabout 2 ft of cable to them Drives them in the ground with a length of sucker rod. You have to dig them up to move them.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup I can make them for a little bet of nothing. A 3/4 X 1/2 tube 24' long is around 25.00 throw work. TO can make 96 out of 24". I really like them. Batter thin caring a bunch of 24" rebar stakes.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have slowly been switching over from from rebar. Too darn heavy and cumbersome. Now you've got me thinking I can make some this summer.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is a few I did last night.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just picked up some wire this weekend so I'm gonna try and get that started here soon.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I need to pick up some more 3/32 cable. Any one know how strong 1/16 cable is?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that the dealer has a working load rating.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is a link I found if any one needs to know as will.

http://www.wwewirerope.com/aircraftcable/


----------

